

Engineering All Hands Support - bcx
http://www.olark.com/customers/engineering-all-hands-support

======
sunils34
We do all hands support at Buffer as well. At first it started out as to help
maintain the inbox, especially during launch days, which was always fun. We
quickly realized how important this is. So much of our product decisions, bug
fixes and security patches have come from talking first hand to our customers.

I really love this because it's been an opportunity for me to help others and
also learn about different areas of our product that I may not deal with on a
daily basis. We've started having a support focus be part of the engineering
on-boarding process.

We've recently gone to an all hands day rotating system which has been working
well. I'm curious what others do. Do you do more a free-for-all, or do you
have a more structured system?

~~~
bcx
We are up to 27 people now, so for us it's super important to have everything
scheduled and organized. We have shifts and a shift switch board, that let's
us switch shifts when people are going on vacation, or have other items in
their schedule.

I know Wufoo started off pretty informal, and their formalized support
rotation was largely in reaction to not everyone pulling their weight. In my
experience it's really important to formalize things so that everyone is
pitching in, and it's not just up to a few people to volunteer.

------
interg12
We do all hands support at Aarki for our rich media product. We have the
support tab located inside the dashboard of our product.

It's really helped out product team discover pain points of customers and find
usability issues.

With only one person on support, that person tends to filter information to
the team. This is a great working strategy.

------
scott_karana
There's a bigger writeup from Olark that was recently posted on HN, with some
good comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7599765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7599765)

